# VB6: Programm in Taskleiste



## tlj (24. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte mein Programm als Symbolleiste in die Taskleiste packen!
Also nicht in den Tray als Symbol!, sonder so wie bei Google Desktop, einfach im Anhang schauen

entweder per VB6, oder Per Registry 

hat jmd eine idee?

thx liljawa


----------



## DrSoong (24. Mai 2007)

Im Prinzip ist das eine Symbolleiste, hab zwar nichts dazu gefunden, such doch einfach mal danach. Ich denke, dass wird irgend so ein Registry-Ding sein.


Der Doc!


----------



## tlj (27. Mai 2007)

hab ich gemacht, rechte maustaste kann ich nur nen ordner adden und im inet hab ich leider nix gefunden  und registry hab ich versucht zu schauen (google desktop) aba leider hab ich ncihts interessantes endeckt  und ich denke das ist per software realisiert, da wenn google desktop geschlosssen wird alles aus der leiste verschwindet


----------

